# Project GHOSTTT-daily driven bagged TT



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

So I just thought I'd show you all what I have planned for the TT I picked up in October.

Picked up this white mk1 TT coupe in mid October. I wanted something comfortable to daily, but also nicer than the mk3 I've been driving. I've always wanted a TT since they first came out, so I decided to finally pull the trigger. The car will strictly be my daily driver, so no intent of building a showcar, as my a4 is geared more towards that.

Pic of the car when I got her (hasnt changed, yet)









I decided air ride was the route I wanted to go, because I want to be able to drive around downtown PDX without worrying, but able to drive low when I want to.

Picked up airlift slam XL front struts and rear bags

















I decided to pickup some Avant Garde M140 wheels, which were finished in machined silver










Butttttt...I didn't want a white car with silver wheels, so I decided to do something a little out there and powdercoat then in an anodized red finish.









For management I ordered Airlift Easystreet autopilot v1, which arrived on Saturday. I will begin mapping out my management setup this week sometime. I will be powdercoating the tank to and then will begin installation, then figure out my wheel fitment and order the spacers I'll need to get to the offset/poke I want to achieve.

And for ****s and gigs...here is the mk3 golf I fixed up in a month, which I called my 30-day budget built mk3

















And the a4 showcar (currently undergoing a heart transplant to a vr6)

























Hope you all enjoy! I will post more pictures along the way


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

NICE!!!! I love the white!!! Can't wait to see more:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The color of the wheels is spot on


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> The color of the wheels is spot on


Thanks a ton. My gf picked out the final color. Its anodized red powdercoat. I guess sometimes a woman's touch is key


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbup: looks great keep the pics and updates coming


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

Semi!Pro said:


> Thanks a ton. My gf picked out the final color. Its anodized red powdercoat. I guess sometimes a woman's touch is key


always helps haha


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice start, should look great when you get finished with it :beer:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks alot guys. I'm taking my time with the install, as I want to do everything top notch, nothing half-assed.

As far as updates, tires are on order and I'll be dropping the air tank off to my buddy so that he can sandblast it, then it'll be off to powder. I bought my mgmt setup used off of a vortex member, and he had the tank mounted underneath the car, so it's dirty and needs cleaned up.

I'm also planning to make a custom mount for the autopilot controller. My plan is to remove the ash tray assembly and get a piece of plastic and make it look as OE as possible. I'll post pics of that along the way as well. 

Btw, I'm liking the TT forum better than the others thus far...everyone seems alot more chill!


----------



## AlaskaTT (Oct 19, 2011)

opcorn:

Beautiful! Can't wait to see it all come together!


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey Brian! :wave: :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Semi!Pro said:


> Btw, I'm liking the TT forum better than the others thus far...everyone seems alot more chill!


Totally. That's what I like about this place.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Totally. That's what I like about this place.


That's partially why I haven't sold mine yet. I've made too many friends and compared to the MKIV crowd these friends are not douche bags


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Small update. Received my tires last week and had them mounted on tuesday by a friend at work.

Look much better with tires, IMO.


































Now I need to get off my lazy ass and get some wood so I can start building the management setup.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

love the red... those look awesome. 

what size tires did you go with?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks awesome. :beer:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

The wheels are 18x8.5 and tires are 205/40/18. Skinny, but achieved the exact amount of stretch I was going for! I'm pleased with the outcome thus far.

On a side note, I just dropped the air tank off at the powdercoater to get it finished in the same color as the wheels. Should have that back in a few days.


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

One thing I came across that I did not think about is the fact that I will need adjustability for the rear camber.

My question is, adjustable bushings or adjustable control arms? Which do you guys prefer?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Semi!Pro said:


> One thing I came across that I did not think about is the fact that I will need adjustability for the rear camber.
> 
> My question is, adjustable bushings or adjustable control arms? Which do you guys prefer?


Adjustable RCA's would be my choice.

Awesome mods. Excited about seeing pics of the finished product. :thumbup:


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

Semi!Pro said:


> One thing I came across that I did not think about is the fact that I will need adjustability for the rear camber.
> 
> My question is, adjustable bushings or adjustable control arms? Which do you guys prefer?


if you are going to be on air ride you really wont need adj ctrl arms unless your ride height is going to be super low. but if you are going to go with either, get upper and lower ctrl arms bc w/o you wont get the adjustment you are looking for. however, the stock ctrl arms provide a good place to run your airlines just fyi. build looks good so far, anxious to see it come together. and just my opinion but I think copper hard lines would look amazing!


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

murTTer said:


> if you are going to be on air ride you really wont need adj ctrl arms unless your ride height is going to be super low. but if you are going to go with either, get upper and lower ctrl arms bc w/o you wont get the adjustment you are looking for. however, the stock ctrl arms provide a good place to run your airlines just fyi. build looks good so far, anxious to see it come together. and just my opinion but I think copper hard lines would look amazing!


 Thanks for the info. I think I'll order the adjustable bushings.


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Got the tank back from powder today. Turned out nice! I have a ton of fittings I can use, but none of which seem to be the right ones I want (always how it works lol), so I'll have to make a run to the store in the next few days for fittings


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## 1.8Tbug (Jun 17, 2008)

sub'd for future progress 

wanna see how the wheels look on the car the colors sick:thumbup:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

great thread. I would love to see a list of parts and links to source them once you are finished. 
Is the TT a quattro?


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Car is now at the bodyshop having the bumper, rockers and rear diffuser resprayed. I decided to have them shave the headlight squirters and plate filler as well as remove the exhaust tip cutouts on the diffuser.

Here's a crappy pic the body guy sent me.


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

It's coming along


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks good :beer:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Bumper is looking really nice. The more I look at the factory bumper, the more I think about not getting a 3.2

It just looks so clean with the smooth sides. 

Ian


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

idwurks said:


> Bumper is looking really nice. The more I look at the factory bumper, the more I think about not getting a 3.2
> 
> It just looks so clean with the smooth sides.
> 
> Ian


I agree. Originally I was a fan of the 3.2 front, etc, but after looking at pictures and finding a few inspirational cars, I decided this was the look I wanted to go with. I'm happy with how things are turning out and can't wait to see it when it's painted!


----------



## AlaskaTT (Oct 19, 2011)

Semi!Pro said:


> Car is now at the bodyshop having the bumper, rockers and rear diffuser resprayed. I decided to have them shave the headlight squirters and plate filler as well as remove the exhaust tip cutouts on the diffuser.
> 
> Here's a crappy pic the body guy sent me.


Off topic a bit but how much did the respray run you for the bumper? I want to do the same on the aliens and plate cutout. Smooth would look much cleaner. :thumbup:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

AlaskaTT said:


> Off topic a bit but how much did the respray run you for the bumper? I want to do the same on the aliens and plate cutout. Smooth would look much cleaner. :thumbup:


Well originally they were gonna do the bumper and rockers for $500, which is a damn good deal. Altogether I'm paying $750 for the bumper, rockers and the rear diffuser shaved and painted.

I'd imagine doing that to your bumper will realistically be between 300-500 depending where you go. Where are you located?


----------



## AlaskaTT (Oct 19, 2011)

Semi!Pro said:


> Well originally they were gonna do the bumper and rockers for $500, which is a damn good deal. Altogether I'm paying $750 for the bumper, rockers and the rear diffuser shaved and painted.
> 
> I'd imagine doing that to your bumper will realistically be between 300-500 depending where you go. Where are you located?


In expensive Alaska! But I was planning on doing the shaving myself, then just having the bumper sprayed. So, maybe a tad cheaper.


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

AlaskaTT said:


> In expensive Alaska! But I was planning on doing the shaving myself, then just having the bumper sprayed. So, maybe a tad cheaper.


If you live in fairbanks I have a second cousin up there who does incredible auto body/paint work. alot of classic and custom stuff. I could talk to him if you're in that area.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Looking fantastic man! :beer:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Morio!

Today's update-everything is painted. They still have to shave the diffuser, so hopefully they can bust that out this week, but for now at least the car will be drivable!

Overall I'm very pleased.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Jealous. My white rocker panels look like an angry squirrel attacked them with sandpaper.


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

20v master said:


> Jealous. My white rocker panels look like an angry squirrel attacked them with sandpaper.


Haha exactly why I had mine resprayed. They looked awful!


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Black and white= sexy


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It's a little late now, but you should have thrown an updated 3 bar grille in there while the bumper was off. It just looks cleaner IMO.


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Had the exhaust done last night. Since I'm having the exhaust cutouts filled on the diffuser, I needed to get a hidden turn down done. Figured I might as well do 2.5" from the catbsck while I was in there. I had them install a free flowing muffler-nothing fancy, but it gives it a nice deep tone and is only really audible when getting on the throttle, which I like.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Love this thread and what you are doing with the car Semi!Pro!

Good Luck and keep it up.
Can't wait till it's done.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

What tires are you running?


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

turbomonkeyexpress said:


> What tires are you running?


 Nankang AS-1. Nothing fancy, inexpensive and have good reviews though!


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

good to hear. I've been looking for non-directional stretchable tires.


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Onlinetires.com, they were like $75ish/ea. I've also run Federal Formozas too, which were a non directional also, but they didn't offer them in the size I needed, but that's another option I know of so thought I'd throw that out there


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Not a major update by any means, but my high PSI Parker water traps arrives so I finally put all the fittings on the tank and got it ready to go. Going to hopefully do some work on the mgmt setup on Saturday or Sunday, and tomorrow after work were running the air lines :thumbup:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

And in other news...I finally got the VR6 back from the machine shop, which will be going into the a4!


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

nice!


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice work buddy, I will be keeping an eye on this bad boy  

Charlie


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

STILL don't have my rear diffuser piece back from the bodyshop...should have it back today. It's been a huge pain in the ass. Shaping, color match, etc. I think we have it to a point where it's "good enough" now. The VERY bottom (underneath the car) isn't perfectly straight across, but it was that way before bodywork, from the factory, so it is what it is! I'll post pics this afternoon once they install it. 

Also, went ahead and ordered the madmax control arms! I was originally going to go with the eccentric bushing set, but for essentially $100 more, I figured these would be a better option.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The rear valence warps and sags. F them lol


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> The rear valence warps and sags. F them lol


 Dude, well put! Haha 

My perfectionist attitude had to be thrown out the window with that damn piece lol!


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Piece is back and on. Color isn't perfect, like I said, but it actually looks closer than the pictures depict..not sure why that is???. Still wanna mess with the underside a little to see if I can play with the warping, but overall I'm pleased!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Damn I so love white TTs!!!


----------



## djlloyd (Sep 11, 2010)

Didn't realize that you were in the NW until I saw your plates on the last couple pics. I've always wanted a mk1 TT, so I'm excited to see the finished product:thumbup:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

djlloyd said:


> Didn't realize that you were in the NW until I saw your plates on the last couple pics. I've always wanted a mk1 TT, so I'm excited to see the finished product:thumbup:


 Yeah I live over in Vancouver. Originally from tri cities though. Used to go to Spokane all the time! Miss that area, need to try to visit this summer or something. 

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

doing it right :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

I've been pondering where I was going to mount the controller. It's big, clunky and as you are all aware, space is minimal in the TT. I decided to put it in place of the ash tray, since I don't ever use it. I would have removed the assembly altogether, but the cigarette lighter is important to keep so I had to get creative. 

I actually ended up disassembling the ash tray (which is a pain in the ass haha) and made a few small cuts and it actually fits nicely. I will be painting the controller black so that it will blend in nicely and look "more factory" 

Here is the process: 

Removed ash tray 









Then cut out the edge 









And voila!


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Just painted the controller. I used the Plastidip spray so that it will have a rubbery texture, similar to the door pull handles and such. 

It looks shiny in the picture since its still wet, but it will dry satin.


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Almost dry


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

This is how it will mount 









And...done! I'm pleased with how it looks considering the lack of places to mount it!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Looks great!! I have mine in the ashtry as well:beer:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Morio said:


> Looks great!! I have mine in the ashtry as well:beer:


 Oh really? You were able to keep your ash tray in though because you're using a different setup, correct?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

yes... I have the e3pro so it fits in the ashtray.. so I can close it for hidden and then open it for viewing..:thumbup:


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Looking good Brian


----------



## Marylin175 (Apr 16, 2012)

One thing I came across that I did not think about is the fact that I will need adjustability for the rear camber.

My question is, adjustable bushings or adjustable control arms? Which do you guys prefer?http://www.***************/meimiao1.jpg


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Marylin175 said:


> One thing I came across that I did not think about is the fact that I will need adjustability for the rear camber.
> 
> My question is, adjustable bushings or adjustable control arms? Which do you guys prefer?


Control arms. The bushings are a pain and I've heard they can slip out too. Control arms are the way to go with bagged TT's IMO.


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

6T1 said:


> Looking good Brian


Thanks Rene! :beer:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Finally got around to installing the management. Not bad for a quick install.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

looking great:thumbup:


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

awesome build :thumbup: looking forward to the completed look! opcorn:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

RoTTirocket said:


> awesome build :thumbup: looking forward to the completed look! opcorn:


 Thanks dude, me too! Haha 

Got the false floor cut, just need to make a run to the fabric store tonight to see what I can find.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Is that denim blue interior? I love mine and believe it or not would take it over black


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd love to see someone make a tank out of an old decomissioned bomb. That would look crazy mounted in the back of someone's TT:laugh:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Is that denim blue interior? I love mine and believe it or not would take it over black


 No, it's just the gray interior...but you're right, it does look blue in that picture lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Holy crap it does ha


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

loving this thread, love the build. 

keep it coming !


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

To make the floor, did you just lay the old floor over a piece of wood and then trace it? MDF board? 

Also, what are you going to use for dampening on the bottom of the board? Or is it raised somehow?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

chads said:


> To make the floor, did you just lay the old floor over a piece of wood and then trace it? MDF board?
> 
> Also, what are you going to use for dampening on the bottom of the board? Or is it raised somehow?


 Making a template out of cardboard also works..


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Neb said:


> Making a template out of cardboard also works..


 Ah yes:facepalm: I was thinking how in the hell can you make sure that it is going to fit with a board. 

Card board make much more sense. :laugh:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

I actually did just take the original floor out and trace it onto wood. I knew that would work just fine, and it did lol. 

I raised it up 2" from stock so that the compressors would fit. 

The cuts on the floor aren't 100% perfect but the material I will wrap with should help hide any small gaps that may be visible. Overall happy with how it's turning out thus far


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Mounted the tank and hooked it up to do a leak test...I have a few lol. 
Fits nicely, very tight end to end as you can see. Hopefully will throw the fabric on the floor in the next day or so. 

























Also received my MadMax fully adjustable CA's. VERY impressed with the visual quality of these pieces. Can't wait to install them!


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

False floor is wrapped and ready to go! Bags go on tomorrow. Slowest suspension install ever...I know lol. 

















And I got the wheels all cleaned up and made some centercap decals. I have a vinyl plotter so I can change them whenever haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

I love this build!


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

really awesome ! love the color combo,. perfect shade of red. 

cant wait for more pics and info. keep it coming !


----------



## rossbeagle. (Jan 21, 2011)

Been following this since the beginning :thumbup: 
I love the choices you've made and I'm excited to see it.


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

And......IT'S ON! 

HUGE thanks to Ryan Miller for literally doing a majority of the install, what a stand up guy. Could not have done it without ya man. Also, ups to Shawn "infamous" Walsh for comin out, shooting the bull and helping as well. These two guys really made it happen yesterday. 


















Still need to order wheel spacers, notch frame next weekend and see what else I can do to get a little lower in front. Overall I'm pleased and hope you guys like it.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

DAMN!!! 

love it!:heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow man I've got to say that the wait was well worth it!! That looks amazing:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

wow ! thats better than i had expected. looks so good. congrats . well worth the wait is right !


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

looking good Brian...Gotta figure out what set of wheels i want to run this year so we can do a photoshoot.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Damn damn DAMN! I love the red and white!:thumbup:



I know you're on airbags, but I gotta say that _too low_ is just _too low_:laugh:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for all of the positive feedback. I'm happy with how it's turned out.

Here are a few pics from last weekend, before spacers.

























































And just got the spacers in today. 8mm front and 30mm rear. Damn TT rear arches robbed my bank account. Happy where it's at though. Basically done for now. May add a few things along the way


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

The TT looks sweet!!

What wheels are those, I want to get them for my 20th.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

what kind of spacers ? 

oh and it looks perfect ! :heart: this thread


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks guys!

The wheels are Avant Garde M140. They actually discontinued production of these and I got one of the last sets. The Rotiform BLQ is a very similar looking wheel, however.

The spacers are H&R hub centric.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I like :thumbup:


----------



## skate_hardcore18 (Aug 1, 2007)

stunnin motor mate. love the colour wheels against the white! good job


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

this build is sick Brian.:thumbup::thumbup:
and you have NO idea how pleased I am to see that you are putting a VR6 in your A4. THAT is the sh!t:beer:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

looks great bud!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice build! Beautiful color combo! 

Did you get the frame notched? 
30mm spacer in the back!  

Defintily a nice car...make the other TT's in the picture look like trucks!


----------



## ST33LR4T (Dec 2, 2001)

i hate you, i wish my white tt looked half as good as that


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Man...you done did it right with the build so far.


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Here are a couple quick pics I took at work the other day in our photo booth. Turned out pretty cool I think.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks great! :beer:


----------



## djlloyd (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow... It's been a while since I have checked this out. 

You sir, have done it so right.
LOVE IT!


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Great to see this :thumbup:
This is the way to do it.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Those photos in the booth look amazing! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------

